# Timothy? vs Goldenrod



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

I haven"t seen a picture yet but I'll bet you are referring to alfalfa and not timothy. Timothy and alfalfa are typically planted together for a hay crop.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Timothy is for the rodents sold in dry form at the blue stores here.
I have never read on that they are good for the pollen or nectar source. 
Certainly the bees will not work them if there are other more preferable forage available.
So I'm not sure either.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

So far, uploads are not working from this computer.
This plant was growing in the ditch with cat tails & goldenrod about 4-5 feet tall.
There was not really a ditch , but a long downhill. this plant was sprinkled through this jungle.
The photo was identified by a cattleman as Timothy grass.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Timothy is like a grass. You probably say alfalfa flowers.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Timothy grass has rather nice purple blue flower before the pollen anthers open. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tralamander/7515213048


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

After finally looking up how to resize photos using GIMP, I reduuced the file size & it uploaded.
SHEZAAM!!!
whew.
From the photos online, & those shared by others, I really dont think this is Timothy "grass" but the cowman said it was. He looked at the photo on my phone in its 2.5 meg glory.
Growing among cat tails & goldenrod, in thick vegetation on the down hill slope from a roadway.
I may ask my son to bring me a sample of the dirt when he comes home for the holidays.
( he already knows I am nuts, so what do I have to lose? )
thanks for any help ID-ing this plant. ... CE


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

purple loosestrife (Lythrum salicaria) It is very invasive in the NE and somewhat so in the South. You may not want it growing anywhere on your property.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Interesting I did a search before posting but didn't find any with flowers.
Thanks for the education.



Walliebee said:


> Timothy grass has rather nice purple blue flower before the pollen anthers open.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/tralamander/7515213048


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Walliebee, for the ID, & the cautionary words. at least the bees seemed to like it. CE


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Do the bees work on the timothy grass when in bloom too?


The loosetrife is a pretty plant. I'll bet drought tolerant too.
Too bad we have too many invasive species here in CA already. 
The nygers I have is not invasive. With the drought here they do not grow if no
water for them. Last year's seeds that dropped did not grow all over. Only one or 2 plants grow
next to the irrigated dripper system.


----------

